# Glitter field services - ca



## kat (Oct 29, 2012)

Warning! Do not work for these guys. You'll never see your payments.
I was told they would pay 2x per month. I kept sending notes monthly where are my payments. Oh, the bank messed up -- we have wrong information! Don't give in to this -- I'm now left with expenses out on jobs that I haven't been paid for and their phone # is now disconnected. How convenient. 

My recent address for these guys is in the San Diego, CA area.
Anyone have anything more recent for them.


----------



## hammar2110 (Jun 26, 2014)

Any luck getting paid from these guys yet? I feel like I am out $6000 for the last two months on grass cuts that were taken from me and given to them, only to have them sub me out on.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

When they first opened shop i knew something was wrong with them


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Glitter means Fairy Dust


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

kat said:


> Warning! Do not work for these guys. You'll never see your payments.
> I was told they would pay 2x per month. I kept sending notes monthly where are my payments. Oh, the bank messed up -- we have wrong information! Don't give in to this -- I'm now left with expenses out on jobs that I haven't been paid for and their phone # is now disconnected. How convenient.
> 
> My recent address for these guys is in the San Diego, CA area.
> Anyone have anything more recent for them.


contact me @
[email protected]


----------



## 4jerryburns (Jun 6, 2014)

*Stay clear of Glitter*

I also got scammed by them, but not as bad as some of you. In doing some research, the address they use is an apartment and I think it is most likely David's. I realized early on that there was problems. I think if any of you have the names of the servicing companies where they are using, we could send them letters notifying them of Glitter's business practice and they will most likely cut them off. They are the ones at risk.


----------



## hammar2110 (Jun 26, 2014)

*let's take them down*

These a**holes need to be taken down. They get some work from SG, I believe they have a link where vendors can be reported. Where would we start with letters? Does anyone know?

I was able to get David (AKA Rosa Rodregas), on the phone earlier this week and I got the same song and dance about a check got returned and he was going to personally look into the issue. He must be saying this to everyone he is scaming. I feel like this little b!tch should sit some jail time, he is scamming a huge number of people with this.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We have been investigating them for a while now...this outfit is like a ghost....

If you have info please contact me...


----------



## 4jerryburns (Jun 6, 2014)

*Glitter / Safeguard*

If Glitter is getting their work from Safeguard, you can contact them direct to report them. I do not know for sure where they were getting their work from. I had another Safeguard vendor I was getting rehab work from and had to do this. Within a week I had the full $8K he owed me paid to me from Safeguard. He still had outstanding invoices out there so they back charged him. I don't think this vendor is getting any more work from them. The person I talked to was Shelby Koss, [email protected]. She was great in getting this worked out. I do not know if she would be the same person to do this regarding glitter, but it could be a starting point.


----------



## hammar2110 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

So you think they were getting SG work? RULE #1, if your going to get work from an order mill know all their clients, buy a box of lubricant, and hold on to something...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm assisting with an investigation of this company if anyone is owed please contact me...


----------



## njislndr (Dec 2, 2014)

*Glitter Field Services*

Jerry, thank you for the info! Safeguard back-charged Glitter and paid us directly, when Glitter would not return calls or answer email regarding payments.


----------



## hammar2110 (Jun 26, 2014)

Who did you talk to at Safeguard? I contacted them also and they told me to keep trying to resolve the issue without them (safeguard) being involved.


----------



## kat (Oct 29, 2012)

*Glitter*

I still haven't gotten payment from my jobs from Glitter. I did most of my stuff thru MCS or Core Logic -- they didn't offer to pay. Said they already paid Glitter so they couldn't pay me too.


----------



## njislndr (Dec 2, 2014)

The contact email is earlier in this thread.


----------



## njislndr (Dec 2, 2014)

Here's everything that I have on Glitter, but it seems to me that this isn't even real names or anything. He's a hit and run clown. Time is of the essence when contacting and dealing with SG!

Glitter Field Services
1471 Grove Avenue, Suite 5
Imperial Beach, CA 91932
Fax 619-924-1483

Safeguard Vendor ID - GLFGR2

Rosa Rodriguez, Owner? - [email protected] dot com
David Lynn, Operations Manager - 619-651-6736 - [email protected] dot com
Richard - [email protected] dot com
Levy - [email protected] dot com
Payroll - [email protected] dot com


----------



## hammar2110 (Jun 26, 2014)

I received emails from David and Rosa with the same contact number that is a cell phone. I believe them to be one and the same person.


----------



## 4jerryburns (Jun 6, 2014)

Glad to hear some of you were able to collect from Glitter. I hope they are out of the business now. Safeguard is good to work with, they put their clients first, so they won't allow any liens on their property from workers.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

4jerryburns said:


> Safeguard is good to work with.


LMAO......:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

4jerryburns said:


> . . .Safeguard is good to work with. . .


 
 Compared to what?


----------



## kat (Oct 29, 2012)

*Glitter*

I also believe that each person at this company is the same person. I always talked with a guy -- my guess would be that David is the only person there -- I wouldn't even be surprised if that isn't even his name. Don't know about the address - but the address in a previous memo is the address that I also have
:gun_bandana:


----------

